# Wreck-it Ralph



## Ralphy-Cockapoo (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi, Just wondered if anyone could offer advice. 
I brough home my new cockapoo pup Ralph on Friday he has just had his first jags (8 weeks old). At first he settled in great and we thought we had hit the jackpot with our choice of pup. But since the beginning of the week (Monday, when I have been in myself with him) he has been a bit of a handful! He will not do the toilet outside he just wants to play, then he comes inside and dose it on the carpet. He has also started whining and barking constantly everytime I leave him. I cannot have a shower without a chorus of barks and whines. I have tried treats (although lots are not suitable for pups under 3 months old), I play with him for hours in the graden and use balls and toys for him to chase and catch. I really don't know what to do, I'm starting to feel out of my depth.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

All sounds normal puppy stuff to me  

Are you crate training Ralph? It might be worth considering if you're not as it can help with toilet training and gives you a safe place to put him while you have a shower etc.

Over tired pups can become a bit hyper. Are you ensuring he gets enough time to sleep? Again a crate can help with this. Puppies often need lots of sleep.

But most of all - Please remember this puppy stage doesn't last long!


----------



## SidneyM (Jun 15, 2013)

I have exactly the same with Sidney...we've had 5 days together & I'm not sure I'm doing anything right! But he's so loving that his nutty tendencies don't bother me! I can't shower either without him going mental, and he will not use his crate without screaming at me! I worry I've made him too attached to me already, but I just think he's such a little bubba at the mo that he needs all the love and attention I can give! I figure we'll miss the puppy stage so much when it's over, so just try and laugh off the naughtiness now and persevere! As soon as you can get out walking and to classes I'm positive everything will slot into place!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

First of all he is a little puppy and you are his mum. He needs the constant reassurance that you are there. He needs your presence to feel secure. So take him in the bathroom with you, put him in your wash basket with your jumper, t shirt whatever from the day before. He will settle then. Re going outside. Stay with him and do not come in until he has pooped. I found Max was so distracted by things outside, he forgot what he was outside for, so I put his lead on and walked him up and down the garden until he performed. It only took a few days and then I was able to stand in the doorway and watch him. He will get there. I promise you.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Sounds like he is over-tired. Janet's suggestion regarding the crate is spot on in my opinion. The act of putting puppy in to bed in the crate for quiet time or time out works wonders. It may be difficult the first couple of times but the trick is to keep trying. If you put him in and he cries/barks do not go back to him until quiet (sometimes a small window of time between cries), praise for being quiet, gradually extend the time you go back in and you should find that eventually he will relax in the knowledge that you will always return. At this point he should enjoy his crate as a safe, relaxing place. Young pups need up to 18hrs sleep per day.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

What Cat has said is also great advice.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Great advice ....Mable used to cry when she was tired I used to pat her a couple of times and she was off x


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

I felt out of my depth for the first week or so too - I didn't start enjoying my puppy until about 3 weeks in. Looking back now, I wish I had chilled out a bit more!

If you go to pets at home or another pet place, you can get lots of treats just for puppies, or use something like tiny bits of chicken or frankfurter. I made my own liver cake too!

Do some training with leaving Ralph alone. Go out of the room for a few seconds and oly re-enter when he stops crying, then give him lots of praise.

I used to forget how much of a baby she was and expect too much of myself, and of Tilly. You are certainly not alone in feeling out of your depth! Tilly is 6 months old today, and those puppy days feel like a distant memory, life is 100 times easier nowadays!

X


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

The first week I thought I was going to die and would need to re home the puppies because I was so tired between taking them out several times during the night and watching them for signs they needed to go. But it gets better. The thing that helped was to keep them in a contained area that was all tile. They really liked carpet too so I kept them from it until they were better able to control themselves.


----------



## Twinkle Toes (Apr 27, 2013)

It sounds completely normal. My Ralph is 18 weeks and still barks, howls and whines every time he's not in the same room as me or I leave him outside the school gates. Toilet training is hideous at first, you think it's never going to happen but Ralph now lets himself out the dog flap into the garden to go to toilet and I could never forsee that when we first got him. 

Just keep being consistant and it will get better.......but not for a little while yet...sorry!

Great name


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I laughed when I read your title, we nicknamed our Ralph, "wreck it Ralph" & he can live up to his name..... Shoes, cuddly toys, beds, newspapers, my wisteria!!!! 
He is still settling in, finding his feet & place in his new home.
You do end up going a bit stir crazy with a new pup - as you can't go out with it properly for a walk & you can't leave him home alone for too long. 
It gets better as he grows each day & a he grows in confidence, I don't know a dog that is truly happy at been left alone as they just love been your shadow (however - some needs... like work must) 
You didn't say how he was at night time? X


----------



## Ralphy-Cockapoo (Jul 4, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I am crating him and he goes into his crate for naps but I do think he needs more time out to sleep during the day... He's so enquizative that when anyone enters the room he's up and awake! Last night he settled initially in his crate but then howled I took him out because he was disturbing everyone else in the house but I've promised myself tonight I will ride it out!!! Tried the lead in the garden this morning... It was very amusing! He's definitely a wee rascal!


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

Everyone seems to be giving good advice. My Frankie has been home with us for 2 weeks now and he is just getting the hang of everything. He now rings his little bells when he has to go to the bathroom and at 11.5 weeks, he has only had 1 accident since Tuesday (it was our fault, we forgot to take him out after a nap!)

Frankie was very rambunctious at night because he was so curious about everything that he didn't know how to just calm down and sleep. I don't think he knew that a nap was all he needed, so he just kept playing, but it became rougher and rougher as the play went on. 

Now he has found a good sleeping spot (in our coffee table, I kid you not), and goes there when he is tired (most of the time.). Puppies just need time and consistency to figure out how their bodies work and what is the right thing to do. Keep at it!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Ralphy-Cockapoo said:


> Thanks everyone! I am crating him and he goes into his crate for naps but I do think he needs more time out to sleep during the day... He's so enquizative that when anyone enters the room he's up and awake! Last night he settled initially in his crate but then howled I took him out because he was disturbing everyone else in the house but I've promised myself tonight I will ride it out!!! Tried the lead in the garden this morning... It was very amusing! He's definitely a wee rascal!


Because you did go down to him when he howled last night you will probably find he will be even more persistent with the howling, if you can ride it out it doesn't usually take too many nights before they realise they may as well settle if no one is coming, but there are plenty on here who have had the pups with them and avoided it in the first place, you need to find what is best for you.


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

I took Ringo outside 2-3 times a might the first week or so, it quickly decreased to sleeping through the night, I just figured he wasn't quite ready to hold it all night long.

Sent from my Galaxy S ll


----------

